# Food Photography



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello.
Away from the landscape and nature side of photography I love, here is some of my food photography.

More on my blog 

Peace.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome work mate! What light source you using on most of them?


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. I use a single bowens Gemini 500r with a wafer diffuser. The oranges were shot in my bath using high-speed speedlight sb900. I have done one with migliore primo wax to!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great shots Dan.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Dan lol


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some awesome colours in these photos!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome website you've got there... hope to get to this quality one day!


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Appreciate it Eddie. If you need any help with anything, just pop me over a message.  Just keep practicing and read photography mags/books!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Dan_Knightsval said:


> Appreciate it Eddie. If you need any help with anything, just pop me over a message.  Just keep practicing and read photography mags/books!


Cheers - I drive the misses mad, spend every minute reading and researching. Slowly building my kit up but still have a massive wish list and if I could would spend every living minute with the camera. I spend loads of time in the South West with work and kills me not being able to get out and photograph the landscapes/seascapes around there!


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol, I know exaclty what you mean. That's a great thing to have, passion! It takes so much time and dedication. Don't worry to much about having loads of equipment and the fancy top of the range cameras. I see many photos from guys using canon 5D's, and you wouldn't think it looking at their photos. Get the essentials.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

These are great shots mate. :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

fantastic work!! need alot of patience and skill for these kind of shots, not to mention an eye for beauty! you have some skill, maybe sends those shots off to M&S?


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

@B2ONGO - Glad you like them 
@sebjonesy - Thanks! I do need to do something with them. They just sit in my portfolio by my bed. It's just getting to the important people that's the hard part. Independent restaurants are my best bet at the moment. M&S would be good one day.


----------

